# Grilled Shrimp Satay with Peaches and Bok Choy



## heapomeat (Jul 30, 2008)

This is an Indonesian-style dish that is a bit out of the ordinary. 

Haven't tried it but it sounds spectacular.  Grill the shrimp and veggies on the bbq.  yum

Serves 4 

6 tbsp smooth peanut butter 
1/3 C dark brown sugar â€“ packed 
3 tbsp seasoned rice vinegar - from the Asian section in you food store 
2 tbsp soy sauce 
2 tbsp hot chile paste â€“ from the Asian section in you food store 
9 tbsp peach nectar â€“ divided 
3 peaches â€“ each cut into 6 wedges 
16 large raw shrimp â€“ peeled and deveined 
6 head of baby bok choy â€“ halved lengthwise 

Get your grill or stove top grill to med-high. Whisk first 5 ingredients and 5 tbsp nectar until smooth. Season with a bit of salt and pepper. 

Arrange peaches, shrimp, and bok choy on grill. Brush with ~ 4 tbsp nectar, then brush lightly with ~ 1/4 C sauce. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Grill until peaches are slightly charred, shrimp are just done and bok choy is tender;, about 2 minutes per side for peaches, and 3 minutes per side for shrimp and bok choy. 

Mound shrimp, bok choy, and peaches on platter, drizzle with some sauce, and serve with remaining sauce on the side for dipping.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 30, 2008)

Defintely want to try it, sounds fantastic. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

